# The Importance of Winter Wiper Blades and Glass Treatment



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I use Latitude blades exclusively. They, although expensive, are quality pieces that last forever. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*Tonyb92681*, thank you for your feedback! Indeed, this is a high-quality product for reasonable price, which provides you safe and comfortable drive, regardless of the weather.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Now when snowy season has arrived, it's especially important to stay safe and keep road visibility on the highest level. We are here to remind you about wiper blades and their importance in every drivers life. 

Finding the right blades that fit the shape, size, and curve of your windshield is not a simple task. Don't wait until bad weather will knock in your door. Get a fresh set of window wipers beforehand!










Be winter smart and don't risk your safety and the safety of your passengers. Millions of drivers all over the world prefer *Rain-X* wipers over the others. Follow this link to find all Rain-X products: Rain-X | Glass Repellent, Wiper Blades, Car Care Products - CARiD.com

Leave your inquiries below to become one of them!


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Snow, rain, sleet, slush is easy for any wiper to deal with... but I have found Rain X wipers, and windshield treatment, best for dealing with fog, mist and that pain in the .... salty water thrown up from the road. The treatment is fun to use also, freaking people out by not using my wipers as often as others and watching the water bead and sail up the windshield.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*ssnscruzeeco2015*, thanks for sharing your experience with us! Rain-X products are one of our best-sellers.


----------

